# Betta Breeders / Owners / Clubs in California?



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

I have heard of the IBC, and know of one group that is I think too far
in SoCal for me. I live in San Francisco area, so I was wondering if there
were any of the above mentioned in this area or 1hr - 3hrs away? I do
have 3 betta fish right now but I got all from a pet store and I'd like to know
of a breeder near my area who would welcome a pick up or ship to my place here.

Also wondering if there were any other owners near me just to know who they
are on this forum and such. Feel like I'm not the only one from Bay area. In 
regards to the club I remember months ago I was searching for one and I found
a website of an "association" or "club" something along those lines that offered
to send any person willing to seriously dedicate themselves to breeding a proven
pair of fish for breeding. I forgot what it was called... 

I also was wondering if anyone knew of some breeders on aquabid who may be
in the U.S. I personally prefer not to order from out of the country. I do know 
of one breeder from San Diego who is on youtube but the guy says he's backed
up on orders by the hundreds. So yeah, little help pleeease and thank you!

Thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i heard of a breeder in california he sent me my HM female  his name is "Roy" beautiful fish, your lucky there is atleast one breeder there XP i have none!


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Martinismommy is a good breeder in California


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

^^ Mo, she isn't a good breeder... she is a GREAT breeder XD lol 
yeah, Karen is there too :3


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol. No, she's an incredibly awesome breeder!


----------



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

Ahahah, Good! I will definitely check her out on aquabid.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Karen is in Southern California. There is a Northern club called the California Betta Society. They meet once a month. They have shows twice a year. They just had one May 12.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

Mo said:


> Lol. No, she's an incredibly awesome breeder!


she is the ultimate breeder!!  lol


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Here is the California Betta Society's website. They are right in your area too!

www.cbsbettas.org


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

There is a club in San Francisco, I believe that's the one called California Betta Society. The other club I can think of in CA is Golden State Bettas and it's down in SoCa.


----------



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

Ooh Thanks so much guys! And darn I missed the betta show. That's probably for my own good though, I already have enough... According to everyone else.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It was a very nice show. Smaller than I expected but very nice. The best bettas were only to be gotten by auction and since I've never bid on anything in my life, I opted not to stay for that. Which is probably a good thing. 

I hope I see you at the next show.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Some of the auction bettas went for $40! So yeah, I know it was good for me not to be able to stay for the auction.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

One of them went for $60, there is actually a video of it on YouTube. I got my boy for $28 

http://youtu.be/Qvm5_US5QWI


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

http://goldenstatebettas.com/


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

$60? Really a good thing I didn't stay. And congrats on your boy, LionCalie. I'm sorry I missed seeing you there. 

EDIT: Just watched the video. It's amazing how it went from $3 to $60!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i agree with Sakura XP but that sounded like a nice fish too, hehe


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

There were some really gorgeous, gorgeous fish there. Such beautiful colors!


----------



## michbelle (Mar 16, 2012)

Can't wait for the next show! Thanks for the links guys.


----------

